# your favorite load for snow geese



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

i want to know what yall are using this year


----------



## SlickNick (Feb 17, 2009)

kent two's all the way


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

BBB preferred, BB first shot.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

All depends what the birds are doing, if they are decoying well I like Wincheter #2's if they are shying away or passing shots I go to Winchester BB's. In my oppinion cant go wrong with BB's, at least thats what I would use if I was only going to take one load. JMO, good luck!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

My opinion has definitely changed this year. In the past, it was always Federal blue box BB's. That is my go to load for everything because that is where my confidence is. But a couple weeks ago I tried out a case of blue box 2's on them and really loved the results on anything within 40 yards. So from now on, I will always have a few boxes of 2's in my blind bag along with a few boxes of BB's.


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

Whatever is left from duck and goose season. :sniper: I'd prefer BB's but I've kind of wondered if 1's might be a shot size to look at. Just certain companies make it.


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

Remington Wingmaster HD in 4 and 6 shot, with a .655 Terror choke tube


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

1 1/4 ounce 3" 1's would be my ideal snow load.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I like 1's they seem to kill at good range yet have a good pattern.


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

I usually use bb's but havent been hunting snows that much because i am only 14. Would a 20 gauge 2 shot take down some snows? my other 12 ga doesnt pattern worth crap becasue it is ment for somthing else. I feel really comfortable with my 20 ga though. srry for asking qeustions on ur topic. GOOD LUCK HUNTING!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

SlickNick said:


> kent two's all the way


+1


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i load most of my own stuff and 1 3/4 ounce of #1 or BB in my stack barrel 10 ga. has been by far my best snow getter. in my 12's i stick wit 1's exclusively. 20ga with 2's? why not. i killed many canadas with that combo last week. 45-50 yards is about the limit if you want 'em dead with one shot. over decoys, i say do it. i have handloaded 3's in a 28 ga. and killed geese clean, up close. i always have the 10 ga. for backup when i use the small guns though, just in case.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I used to believe bigger was better.....3.5" BB(as fast as possible) with a Patternmaster or a setup very similar. A friend(that knows how close I like to get snows before calling the shot) suggested I try something different. Last spring I shot Winchester HV Experts in 3" 1 1/4oz. #3s with a factory improved cylinder. Great load and it wreaked havoc on the birds. Unless ya gotta kill your birds at 40+yds.,I see no need anymore for the high priced loads;simple duck loads will be perfect.

Alex


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BB's or #2's....using a Drakekiller Choke tube. Deadly combo.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

3 in. BB. I will also shoot 1's if I find them cheap.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> 3 in. BB. I will also shoot 1's if I find them cheap.


if you find em let me know...

i shoot pretty much whatever federal steel i can find for "cheap". i just bought 4 boxes of 3" bb to add to the "spring" pile. up to a case of shells now just for snows. its a start!

i really like shooting federal hhv 3" 1's for snows, but at $15+ a box, probably not the smartest thing i do with my money...


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Kent 3" 1's and BB's. Some one mentioned 3" 3's. I completely agree that that is an exceptional load for decoying geese. Nothing better for late season heavy feathered Canada geese either. JMO


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

I personally like federal premium 3 1/2 inch 1 1/2 oz #1 out of a factory IM and an Extrema 2. really goodto and a little beyond 40 yds.

Federal discontinued all #1 ' s in 12 ga for 2009. Thats a bummer.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Decoyin Drake said:


> I personally like federal premium 3 1/2 inch 1 1/2 oz #1 out of a factory IM and an Extrema 2. really goodto and a little beyond 40 yds.
> 
> Federal discontinued all #1 ' s in 12 ga for 2009. Thats a bummer.


i hope winchester and kent dont drop their 1 9/16 oz #1 loads. i hate the fast stuff.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Kent one's


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

3 1/2 inch T shot for all my goose hunting


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

bbs and 2's. 2's on the front end with bb's following


----------

